

Microsoft reverses IE 8 defaults to be “standards mode” - bdfh42
http://www.google.com/reader/view/feed/http%3A%2F%2Ffeeds.feedburner.com%2Fajaxian#stream/feed%2Fhttp%3A%2F%2Ffeeds.feedburner.com%2Fajaxian

======
eb
[http://ajaxian.com/archives/microsoft-changes-
ie-8-defaults-...](http://ajaxian.com/archives/microsoft-changes-
ie-8-defaults-to-be-standards-mode)

------
bdfh42
Just spotted that the original MSDN article on this was posted to Hacker News
seven hours ago. However I think this piece still has merit in it's
conclusion.

